# hash oil/ tincture



## Iams (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello to all.

I am looking for a hash tincture recipe. there are many threads that move into iso oil but what I am looking for is a recipie for what grams of bud/ to everclear for a good pain relief. The buzz is not the goal. Longer term pain management/ sleep  is, so other ideas on that would also be welcome.
Thanks,


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2013)

Iams, as far as amounts, it is up to you. If your using one cup of shake/buds, then you need enough liquid to cover with extra for swishing around the jar daily.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 12, 2013)

practice makes perfect---the same measurement of grade A herb is gonna be considerably stronger than the same measurement of some schwagg brick weed---it's all relative


----------



## Iams (Jan 12, 2013)

My question is what volume of good bud/ chopped shake to what volume of liquid medium for a good elixer.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 12, 2013)

3 cups shake, one 5th and one pint of booze.  And that better cover the green with an inch or so head.

How's that???


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 12, 2013)

I dunno about you guys...but when I make oil, I use ate least 1/2lb of bud...that would require about 3 gallons of ISO...and about 8 hours to run...then a week of "finishing"...you get about an oz in medically potent lube...couple of drops off a tooth-pick and I sleep like the dead...hth


----------



## Iams (Jan 13, 2013)

Sweet, Rose, thanks. got the pm too.


----------



## Graywolf (Jan 14, 2013)

My suggestion is to extract the oil and then reduce the alcohol down to the level that you want.  

If you just extract with alcohol, you will never achieve anywhere close to the best alcohol ratio.

Better yet, extract with alcohol and boil it off so that you can watch the decarboxylation, and then add back enough alcohol to keep the mixture dropperable.

Check out my QWET posting on this forum, for the ratios we use for extraction.


----------



## Iams (Jan 14, 2013)

Good idea Greywolf, thanks.


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 14, 2013)

i remember reading a recipt for that i believe it said four grams pour ounce of bacardi 151 or everclear your choose close in a glass jar place in cool dry shaded are like a drawer or cabinet open once a day to let fresh air in then close up tight and shake it for a minute or two takes about a week or two to be ready 
ps i did read this but i have never tried it if it does work out pleas let me know .:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 14, 2013)

I make a tincture every now and then and keep it simple.  This is how I do it.  I make it for a disabled veteran buddy of mine.  My daughter who has RA also uses it as a topical.  I generally just fill a mason jar full of bud and good trim--don't pack it tight, but fill it.  Then pour in some nice strong alcohol to the very top.  Get the strongest alcohol you can.  Everclear is the best, if I can't get that (they don't sell it in my state), I go with 151.  I put this into the freezer and shake it a couple of times a day.  I keep it there usually for at least a week.  I strain the bud/trim off with a good cheesecloth paint strainer, I usually run a little more alcohol through the trim to get any residual.  You can let some of the alcohol evaporate off if you like, but I usually don't.  I store it in the fridge in a dark container.  From there is goes into a small container with an dropper for ingestion of to be used topically.


----------

